# Hey guys selling these



## Spence36 (Feb 23, 2015)

lightweight hubs SOLD classifieds any info on these guys ?? I'm a ballon guy and have no idea  let me know please if I'm way off or close ? Thanks a lot 






Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 23, 2015)

Any info on this one ? 






Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 24, 2015)

Any help
Would be greatly appreciated 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 24, 2015)

No one knows ?? 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 26, 2015)

Found in 1938 catalogue thanks 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

